# Mind Over Matter! (Hwa Rang Do)



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 21, 2007)

[yt]XQIwO41hieQ[/yt]


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I find it ironic that I watched that program (That's Incredible!) as a child and grew to train with former WHRDA people.  I didn't make the connection, of course, until seeing vids like this one within the last 10 years.

I'll see if I can find the one where Do Joo Nim puts a rod through his arm and carries a bucket filled with water from it.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

Man!!! I love Jack Palance. Was that from 'Ripley's Believe It or Not'?

Gotta love these videos from the late 1970's and early 1980's.  I love the slow-motion and soft music as opposed to the lightening fast techniques and rock music of today.


----------



## geocad (Apr 25, 2007)

Please repost link to these videos.  My browser is not showing them from this site.  ~G


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 25, 2007)

geocad said:


> Please repost link to these videos. My browser is not showing them from this site. ~G


 
It still works here for me.  If you are having a problem here then try viewing at youtube.  Good luck!


----------



## tellner (Apr 25, 2007)

He definitely has some nice high kicks. But mind over matter? Try The Flying Circus of Physics. This stuff is old carnival tricks.


----------

